

Ask HN: Domain Registrar? - spooneybarger

Looking for recommendations on a good US domain registrar that isn't Go Daddy. Experiences, anecdotes etc welcomed.
======
iamdave
NearlyFreeSpeech.net

I recommend them for hosting and domain registration. Everything about them is
easy, and suits both competent and novice webmasters.

Plus you get an SSH account at no extra charge.

------
pedalpete
i've used enom signed up via google apps a few times.

One time google apps tried to make me sign up for the domain via godaddy, but
I didn't complete the transaction because of godaddy.

The UI for using enom is pretty good, you get google apps in one simple sign-
up, i'd recommend it.

------
nreece
NameCheap.com is the best I've used.

~~~
ryduh
I'll second this. They also give a free SSL certificate

~~~
nreece
And a free 1 year WhoIsGuard (on renewals I suppose).

------
dave1619
I'm using godaddy but want to switch. Too cluttered and borders shady.

------
mattyb
Gandi.net is French, but they're awesome. Free SSL cert too.

~~~
dannytatom
I use Gandi as well and haven't had any trouble, they also have a lot of
specials on short TLDs.

